# My first video! Juveniles on the lagoon



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

bravo


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I like it! Thanks for putting that together


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

great band, I wish we had a fishery for those baby tarpon in Jacksonville


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nothings showing up, no link or anything


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Nothings showing up, no link or anything


Works for me?

Try this:

https://vimeo.com/55274004


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet video. Thanks for sharing.

So what is skinnyskiff.com?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Link worked but ipad wont let me watch it. I hate this thing.. I only get to watch 1/2 the videos everyone posts..


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> Sweet video. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> So what is skinnyskiff.com?


Its a sweet site dedicated to shallow skiffs. Also has good reviews on just about anything fishing related. Oh and did I mention, 100% pop up free forums


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome video!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Sweet video. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> So what is skinnyskiff.com?


A website which is constantly updated pertaining to skiffs and flats fishing.



> Link worked but ipad wont let me watch it. I hate this thing.. I only get to watch 1/2 the videos everyone posts..


It should have worked...works in my ipad just fine lol


----------

